

Explore how startups can help build smart cities - stonlyb
http://miamiherald.typepad.com/the-starting-gate/2014/04/smart-city-startups-2014-a-global-gathering-of-entrepreneurs-investors-foundations-and-urban-leaders-will-convene-on-apri.html

======
Pxtl
Yes, here in Hamilton, Ontario our local start-up hacker community is pretty
involved in the local urbanist scene. It's a sharp contrast from the usual
software geek reputation for being callous libertarians.

The new push for open data is a big example - local hackers demanding that
governments open up their datasets (especially transit-related ones) so that
the hacker community can develop software for local users.

------
leonhuu007
I'm from DC and start ups here are growing super fast. Thanks to many
incubators and the hacker community here.

